# What kind of music do you use?



## guitarist155 (Sep 25, 2007)

this year my background music is going to be a long song looped, i will be using Ein seltener vogal. EinstÃ¼rzende Neubauten â€“ Ein seltener Vogel – Listen free at Last.fm it starts out slow so you have to listen to it for a minute or so 

it was used on csi vegas when they were digging up a body in the bad to the bone episode.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Good track. I would think it builds kind of slow for a haunt though.

I live in an apartment so I can't do a haunt. However I did make a sound file that's about 14 minutes long that I put on a looping CD. I play it out our front window Halloween night.


----------



## guitarist155 (Sep 25, 2007)

i might edit it, not sure though as it is back ground


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

I use mostly midnight syndacate mixed in with some sound effects here and there, usually where the atmosphere calls for it...but have used a little dio last in line before, just inside


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

I also use midnight syndicate with some custom sounds mixed in.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

guitarist155 said:


> this year my background music is going to be a long song looped, i will be using Ein seltener vogal. Einstürzende Neubauten – Ein seltener Vogel – Listen free at Last.fm it starts out slow so you have to listen to it for a minute or so
> 
> it was used on csi vegas when they were digging up a body in the bad to the bone episode.


I like it. It dose start out a little slow but you probaly could edit it.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Can't go wrong with MS!
.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

LOL 

I love that people are using Einstürzende Neubauten as Halloween background music! lol I think the band would be pleased.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't run an involved haunt like most here, just have fun outside with some decorations and costumes. We always play a mix of sound effects and horror movie themes, and a lot of 'fun' songs in the vein of Monster Mash, Purple People Eater, etc.


----------



## Trioxin Undead (Oct 9, 2006)

I plan on using Nox Arcana this year with a thunder track in the background. Just bought Grimm Tales the other day, good stuff!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Johnny Thunder said:


> I don't run an involved haunt like most here, just have fun outside with some decorations and costumes. We always play a mix of sound effects and horror movie themes, and a lot of 'fun' songs in the vein of Monster Mash, Purple People Eater, etc.


Neither do I. It dosnt matter what kind of thing you do for halloween. haunt, party, display, etc. Just want to tknow the music.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Trioxin Undead said:


> I plan on using Nox Arcana this year with a thunder track in the background. Just bought Grimm Tales the other day, good stuff!


I used Nox Arcana in my productin of _Dracula_!! we used the song Castle Dracula. We used it when the vampires carried the coffin down the ailse in the auditorium like a funeral procession.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

I play Nox Arcana and Midnight Syndicate's music, but then I play their music year round,lol. I'd have to say that Nox Arcana is by far my most cherished music to play on Halloween, they're music is simply pure gothic royalty especally for the dark romantic soul. They're music creates such a beautiful atmosphere for that special night and some how just brings out the darkly seductive lore of our favourite Ancient holiday. It's a blend of Classical Macabre that is spellbinding and leads you into a captivating journey of all that is mysterious in the shadows. Give them a try I'm sure you'll fall in love with them.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> I play Nox Arcana and Midnight Syndicate's music, but then I play their music year round,lol. I'd have to say that Nox Arcana is by far my most cherished music to play on Halloween, they're music is simply pure gothic royalty especally for the dark romantic soul. They're music creates such a beautiful atmosphere for that special night and some how just brings out the darkly seductive lore of our favourite Ancient holiday. It's a blend of Classical Macabre that is spellbinding and leads you into a captivating journey of all that is mysterious in the shadows. Give them a try I'm sure you'll fall in love with them.


You described that very nicely Dutchess


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

I think I might add a little death metal too the mix this year.


----------



## Ariadnae (Aug 28, 2007)

Another Nox Arcana fan here! I also love the soundtracks from Bram Stoker's Dracula (especially The Ring of Fire), The House on Haunted Hill (recent version) and Sleepy Hollow (especially Into the Woods/The Witch and The Tree of Death). I am also very fond of Ave Satani (from the Omen) and the theme from Kubrick's The Shining. I often have separate music for the different rooms in my haunt, which I combine with sound effects.


----------



## oddbean (Aug 20, 2006)

I like a series of CDs titled Pumpkinland I , II and III. It is really background mood music but I really like one titled "Swamp" and the other "Creature".
It is by the guy who used to host 13th Track Halloween Radio.

Halloween Music, Haunted CD's, Scary Music, Spooky Audio, Halloween Flash Animation


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Two really super mixes of old and new songs, with terrific transitions, are the ones Jason at Scar Stuff did ... Spook Party and Ghoul-Arama.


----------



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

I, too, am a fan and avid user of Midnight Syndicate.


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

always use my own music. Check it out and let me know what you think. 
departedstudios.com.

Feedback is always appreciated! thanks.


----------

